
Steven Pinker attacked for four tweets and a two-word phrase - warmfuzzykitten
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/16/health/coronavirus-vaccine-novavax.html
======
warmfuzzykitten
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/15/us/steven-pinker-
harvard....](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/15/us/steven-pinker-harvard.html)

------
croes
Wrong link? Article is about "How a Struggling Company Won $1.6 Billion to
Make a Coronavirus Vaccine"

